# News From Alabama



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sex toys, formerly banned in Alabama, are now being sold in
drug stores as medical devices.

The bad news is they'll probably need a doctor's prescription. :lol:

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071005/NEWS02/710050325


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

That is so sad lol


----------

